# recomano



## MOMO2

Esta frase 





> Ah, per cert: la pizza del meu cosí que sigui picant de debò, l'hi recomano: així se li enfortirà l'estómac!


 
significa : Por cierto: la pizza para mi primo que sea bien picante, le ...¿?: para que se le fortalezca el estómago.

Entiendo el significado pero no sé cómo se dice en castellano.

Gracias desde ahora 
Mercès


----------



## Mei

MOMO2 said:


> Esta frase
> 
> significa : Por cierto: la pizza para mi primo que sea bien picante, le ...¿?: para que se le fortalezca el estómago.
> 
> Entiendo el significado pero no sé cómo se dice en castellano.
> 
> Gracias desde ahora
> Mercès



Yo diría "recomiendo". De todas maneras, cómo escribieron la frase en catalán?


----------



## Ergis91

Ese *l'hi* es una contracción de "*el hi*". 

Un ejemplo:
Dono el cotxe (el) a l'home (li) -> _Li el dóna_ (cambiando el orden de los pronombres), pero por normativa ese *li* se transforma en *hi*, contrayéndose también per normativa ha *L'hi dóna.* 

En femenino seria:
Dono la bici (la) al noi (li) ->_ La li_ dóno, però por normativa el *li* tambien cambia a *hi* y también se ha de contraer, resultando así "*L'hi dono*".

En Valencia, en cambio, el *li* no lo tocan, resultando así *"Li la dono*"; ambas formas totalmente correctas.




> Ah, per cert: la pizza del meu cosí que sigui picant de debò, *l'hi*   recomano: així se li enfortirà l'estómac!


Por lo tanto, volviendo a tu ejemplo, "_l'hi recomano_" significa literalmente "_se la recomiendo_".

Salutacions i espero que ho hagis entès =).


----------



## MOMO2

Mei said:


> Yo diría "recomiendo". De todas maneras, cómo escribieron la frase en catalán?


 
No entiendo la pregunta.
La escribieron como la he escrito en el post 1.
Pregúntame más si no he contestado bien. Perdón.


----------



## Avila89

Hola MOMO2!

Espero que te haya entendido la pregunta..

Recomano = recomendar
Esto significa que aconsejas (en este contexto no tiene mucho significado) o adviertes algo. 
Habría la posibilidad de traducirlo por se lo advierto.
Pero si no le tienes mucha confianza al camarero queda muy despectivo / muy basto.

He pensado que quizás quería decir: "li encomano"
Esto significa que confias a alguien que haga alguna cosa.

En castellano cuesta mucho traducir esta expresión, porqué no se utiliza mucho.
Yo diría: se lo ruego. 
Si lo quieres traducir más literalmente: te lo encomiendo.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda


----------



## Mei

MOMO2 said:


> No entiendo la pregunta.
> La escribieron como la he escrito en el post 1.
> Pregúntame más si no he contestado bien. Perdón.



jeje si, un lapsus....


----------



## aclaparat

Ergis91 said:


> Ese *l'hi* es una contracción de "*el hi*".
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> Dono el cotxe (el) a l'home (li) -> _Li el dóna_ (cambiando el orden de los pronombres), pero por normativa ese *li* se transforma en *hi*, contrayéndose también per normativa ha *L'hi dono.*
> 
> En femenino seria:
> Dono la bici (la) al noi (li) ->_ La li_ dóno, però por normativa el *li* tambien cambia a *hi* y también se ha de contraer, resultando así "*L'hi dono*".
> 
> En Valencia, en cambio, el *li* no lo tocan, resultando así *"Li la dono*"; ambas formas totalmente correctas.
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo tanto, volviendo a tu ejemplo, "_l'hi recomano_" significa literalmente "_se la recomiendo_".



Perfecte. Definitivament no cal donar-l'hi tantes voltes a la traducció, és tal i com ho ha dit n'Ergis: "se la recomiendo".


----------



## Ergis91

aclaparat said:


> Perfecte. Definitivament no cal donar-l'hi tantes voltes a la traducció, és tal i com ho ha dit n'Ergis: "se la recomiendo".



Ara que m'ho has assenyalat, quin error més estúpid que he comés :$, en el primer exemple volia escriure "Dóna el cotxe a l'home", llavors si que concorda amb la resta de l'exemple. (a més aprfito per editar algun error ortogràfic que he vist =) ):
Quedaria doncs:



> Dóna el cotxe (el) a l'home (li) -> _Li el dóna_  (cambiando el orden de los pronombres), pero por normativa ese *li*  se transforma en *hi*, contrayéndose también por normativa a *L'hi  dóna.*



Merci per dir-ho.


----------

